# Are Sherwood receivers good?



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am new to home theater. I have finally decided to take the plunge on a 2.0 setup. I will work my way up from there. But my question is are Sherwood receivers any good? What is the difference in Sherwood and Sherwood Newcastle? My budget is less than $400 and it seems like there are some in my price range. I welcome any direction and comments. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sure others will jump in as well, but for $400, you could do so much better. Sherwood claims to make products for many brands, but I don't know what they are.

Check out these guys. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...oReceivers/Home-Audio/Stereo-Receivers/1.html

Onkyo seems to be really big, and maybe their AVRs have some better EQ software, but I like Marantz myself. You couldn't really go wrong with Marantz, Denon, or Onkyo for 2.0 sound.

I couldn't find what I was looking for, about 4 years ago when I started looking to build a 2.1 system, but double check and see if anyone is offering a low level RCA sub out with a adjustable crossover, just in case you want to add a sub later. Of, if you are going with full range monkey coffins, then that may or may not matter to you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sherwood is indeed the OEM for an amazing number of Brands almost entirely in the <$500 AVR Range. I agree with the myriad of choices you have through AC4L. Also, Newegg is selling the RX-V867 for $400 (800 MSRP) and they also have many sales during the Weekend in that range. However, AC4L is the place for values.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I looked and was wondering which is better between the Onkyo HT-RC360 or the Denon 1612?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 360 is a whole lot more AVR. The 609 would also be a solid choice and even better, the 709.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

The more I look the more I become confused. I'm looking at the HT-R360, the 708 and the Pioneer Elite vsx-32. Is it possible to go wrong with any one of these?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sherwood does OEM for quite a few manufacturers and the AVR's they put out under their own name are actually quite good for the price, that said there are a ton of options in that price range so go put your hands and ears on as many receivers as you can find.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I have read reviews of the Sherwood Newcastle line and they are quite good. Amongst the Sherwood product lineup I'd consider the upscale Newcastle version of Sherwood products. Good luck on your search.


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have heard the amplifier section in the Newcastle line is robust. Is this true? I don't want a receiver that is rated at 100 watts per channel but is actually 20 watts.


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok one last question. I have narrowed my search to the Sherwood Newcastle r-772, the Onkyo HT-R360 and the Pioneer Elite vsx-31. The speakers are 6 ohm by the way and the space is 17 by 21. Mostly movies and everyday tv watching. Some gaming and I hope to enjoy music more finally. I don't have a lot of cash to spend and this will have to last for a few years until I finish school. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

As mentioned there are alot of good options. I will say I had a Sherwood Newcastle reciever and seperate 5 channel amp and they both performed perfectley for the 6 years that I had them. I sold them both when I upgraded to HD audio and I am willing to bet they are still going strong.


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the Sherwood Newcastle r-772? I can't seem to find any reviews on it. It can be had for a good price but it's not 3d capable but is that a big deal?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

desmond3273 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Sherwood Newcastle r-772? I can't seem to find any reviews on it. It can be had for a good price but it's not 3d capable but is that a big deal?


Hello,
From what I have read, this AVR has overcome its initial hiccups to be a very solid AVR. 3D Capability matters little to me. Truth be told, 3D has not gained traction as many have hoped and it has truly hitting the point of being a value added feature and not a feature exclusive to premium Panels. HDTV Manufacturers were hoping for it to be clamored for as the prices for Flat Screens has plummeted and competition is fierce. I often think of the 34 Inch Sony KD-34XBR910 that I paid $3000 for after Taxes and the Matching Stand. While a lovely Picture, it still is only 34" and weighs 200 Pounds. I wince when I think about what I could buy for $3000 now...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Desmond.

We need more information. I will say that I'm not particularily enamoured by Sherwood gear personally. I recommend picking up a Marantz SR6005 from accessories4less. 

Anyways first and foremost: What speakers are you running?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Sherwood is a reputable, non-big name brand that has been around awhile and would meet most expectations given that it matches your speakers and room size, as GranteedEV is asking, because that is really important. If the Sherwood model is recommended 4Ω and up, then you should be fine with regard to load, then the sensitivity and power are your other concerns. Of course, to upgrade in the future, you could always do like tcarcio did if it has outputs to connect an external amp, to power a change in speaker. I'm like JJ, I don't care for 3D and have no interest in it, however it's important for some, so you have to weigh the importance of 3D yourself.

Just saw what others' recommend: accessories4less. Lots of recommendations to go there as they have good bargains, and Newegg is having deals all the time too.


----------



## desmond3273 (Oct 18, 2011)

Right now I don't have anything but I am getting the Pioneer Sp-fs51 tower speakers and will be slowly building my home theater. I listened to them and for the money I figured that would be a good starting point. I know they aren't very efficient so I was looking for a receiver with a nice amplifier section.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Desmond,
Go for it! Buy your Sherwood Newcastle and Pioneer speakers and enjoy your system. You can always upgrade or make changes when you can afford it. 

BTW, Pioneer does make a reference speaker, the $9K model S-1EX-W that is considered one of the best speakers in the world. 
You can dream about these too while your at it:
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pio/pe/images/portal/cit_3424/299145609CES06_EXSP_brochure.pdf
http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/307piosex/
http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue30/pioneer_s1ex.htm


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mjcmt said:


> Desmond,
> Go for it! Buy your Sherwood Newcastle and Pioneer speakers and enjoy your system. You can always upgrade or make changes when you can afford it.
> 
> BTW, Pioneer does make a reference speaker, the $9K model S-1EX-W that is considered one of the best speakers in the world.
> ...


Could not agree more about Pioneer's TAD Division. Truly some of the finest speakers extant.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to add... the Pioneer Elite vsx-31 would be a solid buy. I have an Elite running my home theater system... it's fantastic!


----------



## JJK2 (Dec 30, 2021)

desmond3273 said:


> I am new to home theater. I have finally decided to take the plunge on a 2.0 setup. I will work my way up from there. But my question is are Sherwood receivers any good? What is the difference in Sherwood and Sherwood Newcastle? My budget is less than $400 and it seems like there are some in my price range. I welcome any direction and comments. Thanks.


I've had a Sherwood rec/amp for at least 25 years. Everybody used to call it a low end cheap unit but it is still going strong long after others have visited the boneyard. One of my friends who is a pro DJ is amazed how long it has lasted, not that it could be used for his purpose. I'm looking for a replacement now just because it doesn't have an optical audio out jack. I can't find many brick&mortar stores that carry it so I have to depend on reviews of actual, non-biased opinions and they all seem to say it's a dependable unit, maybe middle of the road quality if price is your guideline.


----------

